# BGE Ribs



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Put 2 slabs on the BGE at about 1130 this afternoon....I tried to keep the temp at 275-300 until about 1600. I used a rib rub recipe handed down from a buddy of mine that is EXCELLENT!!! I took 1 slab to the ballpark where the folks in the concession stand make quick work of em! Kept the other slab fer the house....Fall off the bone good!!!!:hungry:letsdrink


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

MAN ole man....them be looking great!

looks alot better than the ones i had a few days ago....thanks for sharing!


----------

